# Bearings



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Been a while since I bought a new casting reel. Allright so I got the Akios 666 Tournamag that was for sale here less the ceramics that came with it. For those of you that have Akios already, are the include set of Akios ceramics worth a damn? or what would be the most prudent choice for bearing upgrade for this particular reel. I havent seen it yet, I pick it up tommorrow. By the way what size are the bearings for this reel? Thanx in advance. Peix


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

4x10x4mm... same as abu. anti reverse is hf1008 loctited in...a german made abu antireverse bearing can be pressed in.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Peixaria said:


> Been a while since I bought a new casting reel. Allright so I got the Akios 666 Tournamag that was for sale here less the ceramics that came with it. For those of you that have Akios already, are the include set of Akios ceramics worth a damn? or what would be the most prudent choice for bearing upgrade for this particular reel. I havent seen it yet, I pick it up tommorrow. By the way what size are the bearings for this reel? Thanx in advance. Peix


Your reel is currently being safely wrapped in 23 layers of bubble wrap and locked in a bank certified strong box to ensure it's safe travels tonight.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Coop, You get an A for effort. Um...... is it going to cost extra?

I would like to here back from some of the members who have this or a similar akios. Bronzeback? , Dsurf? The other one[shuttle666] that was recently for sale by Tyrocaster had what looked to be a modified center mag and Abec9 bearings. Ive never actually thrown 9s before. I like 7s. Is the difference noticable? I know that 3s and 5s feel slow compared to 7s. Anybody?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Using 7's or 9's you will need to use a very very light or no oil. The tolerances on these are so close the wrong oil will slow them way down. For fishing 5's should be just right for some oil to help with breaking.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Big Mike, I'm glad you chimed in. I've got no hitch in my cast, .I was planning on putting Yellow rocket on the replacement bearings.
1] Is there a superior choice for bearing lube?
2] who has the best replacement bearings currently? been a while since I bought new ceramics
ThanxPeix


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I use Boca's. Yes and bit more money but never had a problem. Oil well that's debatable. I use 3inOne blue can for abec 3-5's and Daiwa red oil in my abec 7's.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> Been a while since I bought a new casting reel. Allright so I got the Akios 666 Tournamag that was for sale here less the ceramics that came with it. For those of you that have Akios already, are the include set of Akios ceramics worth a damn? or what would be the most prudent choice for bearing upgrade for this particular reel. I havent seen it yet, I pick it up tommorrow. By the way what size are the bearings for this reel? Thanx in advance. Peix


The set of ABEC 7 ceramics that came with my 666 Tourno were superior to the factory steel bearings.....far smoother, with longer spin time (although not always a measure for greater distance). This was also true for my 555 Tourno....

I found the ceramics that came with my Tournos to be smoother than most of my BOCAs....sometimes the BOCAs are very good, sometimes I've had to send them back.
The last set of BOCA ABEC 7 ceramics for my 7HTMAGST were superb.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Another question
This comes with the smaller tournament handle. Are the Akios handles interchangeable with Abu cranks, Ive got older Sweedish greenie meanie C3CT handles will they work? What are the other options for a power handle, suitable for fishing, that will fit the 666
Does Akios have their own line of conversion parts?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Replacement ceramic bearings;

I am a fan of and use ceramic hybrid bearings in my competition casting reels. I usually run them dry for best performance and to take out the variable that comes with oil. The big problem with the ceramic hybrid bearings lies in consistency. I've purchased bearings from most of the major manufacturers here in the states and from several overseas in search of the best performing bearing. Out of 10 bearings from any given batch I may get 2-3 that performed well enough to make it into a tournament reel. Dry bearings spun on a chopstick spin times vary from 5 seconds (poor) up to 40+ seconds (fast). I would sort by spin times to get matched fast bearings for the tournament reels. I literally have dozens of bearings just sitting in a box that did not make the grade. 

From here in the states BOCA makes a good bearing. The bearings that come with the Tourno series Akios reels are also high quality. I have a couple of overseas contacts that also sell good bearings.

For fishing I prefer high quality stainless steel bearings and red rocket oil. Your results may vary... 

Power handle;

Akios does indeed make the power handle for the tourno. I can get them for you in red, green, purple, blue, stainless or black. Comes with the large star drag wheel.

Tommy


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

"Are the Akios handles interchangeable with Abu cranks?"

About 90% of ABU, Omoto, and Akios reel parts are interchangeable (per Omoto).
Your ABU handle should fit. However, on the handles that I have come across, the nut retainer ring for the ABU and Akios are not identical. When you change handles, you may also need to change the retainer ring. I have noticed the retainer screw is short on some of the models. Perhaps Akios had corrected the issue. To make the screw easier to install (and I'm guessing) the end of the screw is domed. Also the handle screw hole is beveled. To partially correct my concern, I have purchased replacement stainless steel screws and split lock washers to replace the original screws. The split lock is under the head of the screw to adjust for screw length. If your reel does have this issue, snugging and not tightening the screw should suffice.

People are trading their power handles for 108 mm double paddle handles. The tourno handle you have is probably 80 mm.
Ron of Reely Ron's Reel Repair does upgrades on ABU reels and others. He does enhance double paddle handles to have 4 bearings and he does have a stock of power handles.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Reely-Rons-Reel-Repair/241125069381527?ref=stream

"From here in the states BOCA makes a good bearing. "
I always thought Boca Bearings was a retailer. I believe Manta listed them as a wholesaler, importer/exporter. Am I wrong?
https://www.linkedin.com/company/boca-bearing-company

It appears the reels will be used as a fishing reel. Ceramic ABEC 5 bearings may be a good compromise used with light oil for fishing and flushed clean for distance casting.

Between Boca Bearings and VXB, I usually return to VXB for my purchases. A tube of 10 VXB 4x10x4 hybrid ceramic ABEC 5 bearings sells for about $70. They must be thoroughly cleaned prior to use.

I have not seen any bearings that I have received marked with the country of origin.
The only exception is one seller who I contacted and made the request have our import laws obeyed.
A lack of labeling implies the final product was made in the USA. I can understand how confusion can occur.

http://www.cbp.gov/trade/nafta/country-origin-marking

Don


----------

